# GT 5000 - Towing Capacity



## wildneg (May 19, 2012)

I'm hoping someone here may know as I have spent a good portion of the morning looking through my manual as well as online but to no avail. 

I purchased a GT 5000 about a month ago and absolutely love it (so far). I'm a bit concerned about the Kohler motor folks say go out prematurely, but i'm hoping that isn't true. 

I'm in the process of purchasing a roller (and by the end of this month the sleeve attachment and a few attachments). I want to get a big roller so I can do less passes and provide more weight. I'm looking at a few that push 700lbs of weight when water is added. Will the tractor pull that or is that pushing the limits and reduce the life of the tractor? 

The closest post I found online was someone hauling about 1000lbs with no issues at all. 

And on a side note, if anyone is into farming, what is the best cultivator to get that will attach (sleeve hitch attachment) that will tear up the ground the best? We have some pasture we need to completely tear up (weeds and all). I seen some at work on You Tube and the Hitch Disc Cultivator does no good at all. The Hitch Row Crop Cultivator seems to do a lot of tearing up of the ground. 

Thanks All!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have a few people I service mowers for, and the Kohler engines on some of them have upwards of 1000 hours, and still run great. A good pm routine is key to getting the most hours out of your engine, and mower. As far as the roller goes I had one that maxed at around 700lbs full of water, and I towed it with my little LT1000 Craftsman with no problems. It was a 17.5 hp 6 speed the only caution you should be concerned with is stopping that kind of weight on any slopes, etc. I am not sure on the cultivating but I am sure some other member will be able to help you with that question.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The rough rule of thumb is to not tow any rolling load that weighs more than the tractor. As mentioned above, stopping a heavy load can be a safety issue as is being pushed downhill by a heavy load.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I haul a plastic yard roller around with water in it with a regular LT - i think its a 3' wide one . Hauled some stone/dirt around as well - tractor handled it great , trailer broke tho ....

Ive hauled my 8'x6' trailer ( i pull behind my truck ) around before loaded with yard stuff with my 86 GTII ( 18HP twin briggs) - this tractor has been near death when i bot it, motor was full of water. I brot it back to life and has run great ever since. 

Keep the oil changed, maintain it regular and it should last a long time.


----------

